# Which was ur 1st Cell Phone?



## Gigacore (Jun 2, 2007)

Which was the first cell phone u got first time in ur life? The fone which u wondered at..... the phone which made u mobile 

My First Cellphone was LG RD 2030 CDMA from Reliance.


----------



## ambandla (Jun 2, 2007)

Sony Ericsson T100. Tiny beauty


----------



## hemant_mathur (Jun 2, 2007)

N gage classic .. still using it.


----------



## aryayush (Jun 2, 2007)

BenQ S660C, one of the most horrible phones I've ever had the displeasure of using.


----------



## ssdivisiongermany1933 (Jun 2, 2007)

LG RD 2690 From Reliance communications ,still using it


----------



## praka123 (Jun 2, 2007)

*My first mobile phone:*

is Nokia 3310,but used an ancient piece for sometime before(look alike a walky-talkY!)


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 2, 2007)

sony ericsson t610


SE ALWAYS ROCKS...


----------



## fun2sh (Jun 2, 2007)

mine was MOTOROLA C115 but i lost it n i was very happy after that coz then i knew i would get a new n better mobile from my parents. now own K700i


----------



## enticer86 (Jun 2, 2007)

nokia 2280
thn 3530
thn 7250
thn 3200
now 7610+1108


----------



## sandeepk (Jun 2, 2007)

Nokia 6030


----------



## hackers2005.3721 (Jun 2, 2007)

66oo


----------



## krazyfrog (Jun 2, 2007)

Nokia 3315


----------



## Ethan_Hunt (Jun 2, 2007)

First & perhaps the last Samsung C100.


----------



## spynic (Jun 2, 2007)

Ericsson T28sc 1998


----------



## milnniki (Jun 2, 2007)

nokia 3310


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 2, 2007)

Nokia 3315. 

I was 16 when I bought that. It was enough for my needs.

Now I own a N72. But still have 3315. My sister is using that.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jun 2, 2007)

some Alcatel handset was my first entry in mobile world, but the handsets signal receiving capacity and  battery backup was really horrible    i sold it after 2/3 months of use and   purchased 3315.....  After getting 3 years of good service, i sold it in 2006


----------



## prasad_den (Jun 2, 2007)

Nokia 7250i


----------



## dreamcatcher (Jun 2, 2007)

panasonic sumthin...


----------



## prateek_san (Jun 2, 2007)

SE T230 and Samsung reliance wala 501 humgama wala


----------



## amitava82 (Jun 2, 2007)

Motorola T190.... First phone 2002
Nokia 8310
Nokia 3650
Nokia Ngage QD
Panasonic Some model
Nokia 6630
Sony Ericsson w300i
Sony Ericsson K310i..... Present


----------



## bhushan2k (Jun 2, 2007)

Nokia 3315
Nokia 6101


----------



## krates (Jun 2, 2007)

Motorola C139


----------



## Vyasram (Jun 2, 2007)

none yet


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Jun 2, 2007)

Just got my first cell ie. N73 ME a few couple of days back..


----------



## mandeep444 (Jun 2, 2007)

my first cell phone was c168 moto.

now i have N73.


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Jun 2, 2007)

Nokia 1100


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Jun 2, 2007)

MOTO ROKR E6....
got it a few weaks back.....


----------



## freshseasons (Jun 3, 2007)

Ok it too long ..so i dont really recall. It was like *1998* then.
  It was some thing like this or may be even older, i dont even remember the model.And boy was i awed !!!! But with this model i really till i changed the handset couldnt conjecture how to send a SMS.But there was an option cuz some one was always sending me something. 
  The Rates you should hear.It was BPL Mobile and out going *18 Rs * and incoming * 9 Rs *.
  *img.gsmarena.com/w/bigpic/no2110b.gif


----------



## harryneopotter (Jun 3, 2007)

My first Cellphone was (still is and will remain untill my degree is completed) Nokia 2100. I just love this phn as it was my first possession bought with my own earnings ...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 3, 2007)

nokia 2100


----------



## virus_killer (Jun 3, 2007)

Nokia 3300


----------



## goobimama (Jun 3, 2007)

My first phone was when I was in the 10th standard. It was that ooooold nokia phone, the size of a compass box. With a stiff antena. Don't know the model number. Very embarrassing to use.


----------



## gxsaurav (Jun 3, 2007)

SE K500i


----------



## sachin_kothari (Jun 3, 2007)

nokia 6610


----------



## Cool G5 (Jun 3, 2007)

Nokia 7250i


----------



## theKonqueror (Jun 3, 2007)

Very oldie... Nokia 6110. It was 5 years ago anyways.



			
				goobimama said:
			
		

> My first phone was when I was in the 10th standard. It was that ooooold nokia phone, the size of a compass box. With a stiff antena. Don't know the model number. Very embarrassing to use.



Must be Nokia 5110 or 6110... Same as mine.


----------



## santu_29 (Jun 3, 2007)

Motorola Talkabout t180


----------



## cynosure (Jun 3, 2007)

6600 but now I am using Samsung n500. I was demoted


----------



## infra_red_dude (Jun 3, 2007)

Ericsson A1228c (CDMA), from the past century. It was given as package from HFCL's connection imported from Verizon.

*www.phonescoop.com/phones/phone.php?p=23

It had fairly advanced features, 90% of which were either useless here or I din know how to use them!!!


----------



## baccilus (Jun 3, 2007)

Nokia 2600. Bought in 2004 and still using it.


----------



## pannaguma (Jun 4, 2007)

nokia 3100 in may 2004. 128x128 pixels, 4096 colours, 920KB memory, polyphonic ringtones. it seems straight out of the stone-age now.


----------



## max_demon (Jul 22, 2007)

*www.interstar.ua/mobile/img/phones/motorola_c131_main.jpg
then
*www.reliancecommunications.co.in/Communications/Rm/handset/lgrd2530_a.gif
then
*images.techtree.com/ttimages/story/3780_rw_nokia2600_full2.jpg
NOW
*www.lordpercy.com/k750_2.JPG


Sorry for bumping this old thread , this topic is intresting


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jul 22, 2007)

SAMSUNG SGH-600 first phone with voice dialing in Golden color


----------



## Third Eye (Jul 22, 2007)

I own this monster.motorola c550.

*www.mobile-review.com/review/image/motorola/c550/pic3.jpg


----------



## xbonez (Jul 22, 2007)

First, LG RD 2030

*www.cellforcash.com/phone_pics/LGRD2030.gif

Now, Nokia 6235

*www.beareyes.com.cn/2/lib/200411/17/104/33.jpg

Next in line, N95 

*images.tigerdirect.com/skuimages/large/N529-1102-main1.jpg


----------



## pillainp (Jul 23, 2007)

Motorola Amio, way back in '96, when rates were about 22 in and 11-15 out.
Later a Nokia 3310, then an LG-2030 with Reliance, and now a Nokia 6275 with Reliance.


----------



## Pathik (Jul 23, 2007)

Ngage Qd.. Bought it in may 2004.. Now using a e50..


----------



## kumarmohit (Jul 23, 2007)

LG RD2030 from reliance


----------



## bbachar (Jul 23, 2007)

First 

Samsung R220
*mobile.softpedia.com/images/phones/188_3.jpg

Then

Samsung X600
*www.topwords.com.ua/Mobilnews/katalog/images/samsungimages/samsung_sgh_x600.jpg

Now

Nokia 6280
*i.expansys.com/i/b/b127447.jpg


----------



## max_demon (Jul 23, 2007)

^^^Post thumbnails or small pictures , have mercy on dialuppers


----------



## almighty (Jul 23, 2007)

*img.gsmarena.com/w/bigpic/no8110b.gif
Nokia 8110
used in matrix 
my first cell phone  bought on 14 feb  2003


----------



## Josan (Jul 23, 2007)

My First Cell Was Nokia  7710 Followed By 6681,ngage,6230i,P910i,Nokia 6708,N70,N91 4GB,and at Last Nokia N91 8GB Till Know and wating a better cell that can beat this one ........................


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Jul 23, 2007)

some SE phone which had just one linefor lcd..my dad used it  around 2000


----------



## shantanu (Jul 23, 2007)

Philips Dega, then motorola T191, then nokia 3310, then nokia 2100, then Reliance CDMA 2030, then samsung slim, then motorola c261, then N95..  well the list will be updating sometime..


----------



## ECE0105 (Jul 23, 2007)

Nokia 2280 (Reliance)
Motorola C201 (I loved it for its simplicity and the battery backup. Neva bothered for atleast 3 days)...
SE j200i (Sickest piece every released. Battery backup was only for 12 hrs. Yep. During the 5 months I had it, it spent around 2 months in the Service Center).
Nokia 6600 (I waited for more than a year to get this. wid my own money).
Motorola V3i. A nice change from the bulky 6600....


----------



## Hackattack (Jul 23, 2007)

SE T230, now 6600 and n73. Though i like the 6600 so many software for this nokia legend.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 23, 2007)

Nokia 3315  very old  but still going rock solid, never gave a problem, so never thought of changing it, untill i read that Nokia N91 is Rs. 11500/-  then read that phone is not good, so once again, Sticking with good old buddy 3315


----------



## azzu (Jul 23, 2007)

nokia 6600 (cool phone with lot d softs ) now 3230


----------



## csczero (Jul 23, 2007)

Nokia 2100  ...........for 6000/- in 2003


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 23, 2007)

i dont have any cell Phone till now


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 23, 2007)

^ thats really great! peaceful mind


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Jul 23, 2007)

ya man i am happy with no cell


----------



## Official Techie (Jul 23, 2007)

sony ericsson t105 ridiculous cell m dad brought when i was in 9th


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Jul 23, 2007)

First was Nokia 3100, a basic color set, now using SE W810i


----------



## hailgautam (Jul 24, 2007)

This topic was posted earlier any ways this mylist

N 5510- self defence mechanism
n8250- the butterfly phone
n3600 - odd button phone
n6610- early camera phone
smsng xhg 420 - first calmshell 
n3230-1.3meg camera with good music
o2 xda ii - maniac crasher
n7710 - wide screen phone that wold not play anything in wide screen
mot c165 - cheap fm radio phone
smsng xgh 210 - clamshell fm radio phone
se750 - 2 meg camera, music, gprs fm radio what else you want?
Se790 - you want this! 3.2 meg beauty. Amaging pictures.
n9300- wanted to try a comunicator - battry drains in a jiffy.
E61- best business phone from nokia. 

now using E61 & SE 790


61


----------



## cooldudie3 (Jul 24, 2007)

my first was Nokia 6260 then 3250 now motorizr z3 and n80


----------



## mehulved (Jul 24, 2007)

FIrst mobile phone I used, Nokia 3350.
First mobile phone I bought Nokia 6030, which I bought 2 days back.


----------



## faraaz (Jul 24, 2007)

Nokia 3310 ... followed by Nokia 2100 ... followed by Nokia 6600 ... followed by Nokia N80 ... GOING to be followed by either a half-decent successor to N95 or simply the SE W960...


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 24, 2007)

@ hailgantum, this is that same old thread, someone digged it back.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok anyway i will post....

Mine is Nokia 5110.....
and now SEk700i


----------



## shashank4u (Dec 28, 2007)

Nokia 2280(Reliance) still have it ..now using e61i


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

^^you dug up an old thread.hmmm nice thread, lets get it started once again.

mine was nokia brick.lol.


----------



## Pathik (Dec 29, 2007)

Mine was a Ngage Qd.
Now it is a e50.


----------



## apoorva84 (Dec 29, 2007)

nokia 3310


----------



## azzu (Dec 29, 2007)

mine nokia 6600  
now 6021


----------



## sai_cool (Dec 29, 2007)

mine was moto v3i

now its 6233


----------



## iNFiNiTE (Dec 29, 2007)

Samsung R220.

Now its Nokia 1600


----------



## hahahari (Dec 29, 2007)

Moto L6i bought 6 months back .... now have SEk550i which I bought 2 weeks ago


----------



## shwetanshu (Dec 29, 2007)

nokia 3315 <--- best mobile i ever used
motorola l7
n72
back to l7


----------



## thecupid143 (Dec 29, 2007)

Unique one simens C45. Didnt hear of a siemens on this thread..


----------



## fun2sh (Dec 29, 2007)

mine first one was motorola c115 but i lost it while goin to a restaurant.but I WAS VERY HARRY COZ THEN I CAN BOUGHT A NEW N BETTER MOBILE.c115 was bought by my dad n i didnt like it at all.it was a simple mobile with mono display.but wen i lost it i bought K700i n its still rockin for me.DUE to my K700i(which i purchased no 18 feb 2006) i learnt a lot things.cant explain but DUE to this mobile i m complete techie.


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 29, 2007)

Nokia 3310


----------



## utsav (Dec 29, 2007)

I bought a nokia 5110i 5 yrs back.then changed many sets


----------



## nix (Dec 29, 2007)

apple iphone...

just kiddin... 3315


----------



## casual_gamer (Dec 29, 2007)

Nokia 1108 but got stolen in bus

now i have Ngage QD


----------



## anispace (Dec 29, 2007)

ngage classic purchased in dec2004... still using it. works just fine except for the outdated symbian os series60 v6.1


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Dec 29, 2007)

nokia 'brick'----->reliance lg cdma set------>tata Indicom cdma set----->ngage qd----->nokia 6610i(still using it).


----------



## x3060 (Dec 29, 2007)

motorola c300 ????, i guess that was the number


----------



## yogi7272 (Dec 30, 2007)

lg reliance cdma hanset .. dont remember model ..
k750i 
n73me
n82 ---now ..


----------



## Krazy_About_Technology (Dec 30, 2007)

Mine was a 3315 with a BSNL connection in 2001. It was just after BSNL made incoming free and for a limited time, sms at night 
Currently using a 3230 after my 6600's mobo broke down when i slipped it from 3rd floor 

So it was like this:


Nokia 3315 -> Nokia 3120 -> Nokia 6600 -> Nokia 3230 

Now planning for a Windows Mobile, may be Spice 1000, its good Value-for-Money Phone.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 30, 2007)

He he pole added, start voting !


----------



## sukhi420 (Dec 30, 2007)

Nokia 3310


----------



## xenkatesh (Dec 30, 2007)

Moto C350 Yeah!.. Tiny, slim, sexy features...  now on SE 810


----------



## Cerebral Assasin (Dec 30, 2007)

Nokia 6600


----------



## desiibond (Dec 30, 2007)

My first phone was Sony Ericsson T100. Cute little powerful phone. and yes, I loved it more than anything else. Now using Nokia 6300.


----------



## ajayritik (Dec 30, 2007)

Nokia 2100


----------



## hailgautam (Dec 31, 2007)

hailgautam said:


> This topic was posted earlier any ways this mylist
> 
> N 5510- self defence mechanism
> n8250- the butterfly phone
> ...



To update:
P1i - Touchscreen Business Phone without Edge
E61i - Now with 2meg cam. even better.


----------



## Net007 (Dec 31, 2007)

Nokia 1108.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 7, 2008)

I can't vote!! My first (and last  ) phone was Nokia 1100. Though there are no extraordinary features, it served my purpose. SMSing at full speed!!! That's the best phone for texting


----------

